# Asking For Tips?



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm reading on different threads that Uber frowns on drivers asking for tips, which I totally understand. But I have heard of driving putting "tip jars" in their cars. Isn't this basically doing the same thing? Is anyone doing the tip jar thing, and if so, how is it working out for you.?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Don't worry what Uber frowns upon. You're not their employee. Ask for tips if that's what you want to do.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Oh, I would NEVER ask for a tip , but I wanting to put in a tip jar. Didn't know what people's experience is with it, if anything.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Don't worry what Uber frowns upon. You're not their employee. Ask for tips if that's what you want to do.


^This
I have a "Tips are appreciated" sign. I don't want to verbalize it. I also don't want a tip "jar". I'd prefer people not knowing about any cash in the car. I'm happy to accept cash (goes into my pocket), but in-app is also just fine.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Where I drive - They would steal the empty tip jar.
If they can't steal it, they'll break it.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

LOL! Thanks for the....oh brother....tips on tips!


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

You do you... your car, your ride, do as you please.


----------

